# Youth Expo show



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Today was our counties Youth Expo goat show. Our county is starting to get more kids showing goats :leap: 
Our livestock leader told me today she is getting more calls about families interested in joining so their kids can show goats too!

We took 7 goats....lol

While I was getting the kids signed in, Marissa brought Sparkles over so we could also get her weighed. Naturally she spotted the box of donuts and was nibbling and trying to get the box off the table :laugh: Of course then I had to tell them that she knows how to open the top of the soft cooler that we take for long shows, and knows there are 'goodies' inside....silly goat :wink:

Here are some pictures <of course!>

They came thinking it was going to be a long day....heh...









Showmanship




































Jess and Wysteria got 1st place in Showmanship 









Wysteria was watching and listening to everything the judge said about her









James got 2nd in Showmanship w/Lyrica









Marissa and Cupcake Sparkles


















They won a feed scoop, but I can't decide which one Sparkles is eyeing this time since she couldn't have the donuts earlier..lol









Percentage Doe Class
They did the class 0-6 months, and we had 2 - 2 1/2 month and 2 - 5month and I only have 3 kids...so I asked one of the other boys if he wanted to show one of our goats. Originally he was going to show Lyrica, but she's stronger than he's used too, so I gave him Mimsy who is a 2 1/2mo paint doe who has only been worked with 2x on a show collar, oh and they are not weaned...this was the first time they ever left/ever been away from mama!

Mimsy and her sis, Cleo were so well behaved! 

Marissa was next to them with Mimsy's twin Cleo









Mimsy


















Marissa and Cleo



























We only have 3 show collars and had 4 goats, so Marissa used the halter lol


















Wysteria got 1st place, Lyrica 2nd place, Mimsy 3rd place, and Cleo 5th place.









Fullblood does - SP and Star. I never ever seem to get a decent picture of them in the show ring! :hair: 









They used Star and Wysteria for Grand and Reserve Champion Breeding Does 









LOOK Star does have a head after all LOL :laugh: 


















Grand Champion market goat, Star Grand Champion doe, and Wysteria Reserve Grand Champion doe









Star has better things to do than take a picture...like...try to eat the ribbon lol









Marissa wanted a quick picture with Cleo









So...there's my long picture post haha....It was a lot of fun, and hopefully it will continue to grow in our county


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I always love looking at your pictures.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They just all look awesome! I really like that picture of Wisteria watching the judge. I think Mimsy is my new favorite


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They all look great! I love your pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Wysteria had me laughing...she just stood there so contently listening and watching him, she's such a character! I was really impressed with the babies, they did awesome considering they had basically no training, and had never been away from home/mama before. I absolutely adore Mimsy, and wish I could keep her, but we're keeping more than we had originally planned to keep at one time.

There is a show on Tuesday we plan to go to and that will most likely be their last show of the year unless I find out about anymore shows in the area. 
I'm so sad for it to all come to a close, we've had so much with the shows this summer.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is so nice to see your kids enjoying this! Great pics!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You always take such good pics! Congrats Jess and James for Showmanship wins! Jessica must be so excited about winning showmanship! I know you've said she is shy, so congrats! And congrats Marissa for winning a feed scoop! :ROFL: I REALLY like Mimsy, she is beautiful. There's just something about paints that draws my attention to them...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww thanks I appreciate it! It was a lot of fun! And trust me, Marissa is protecting her feed scoop, for now, it's a scoop to hold her ribbons in LOL 

The bad thing about Mimsy is she is not clean teated, but you really have to look in order to tell because she is dark pigmented in that area. She basically has 3 teats on each side - a split teat and then an extra teat, if it weren't for the split on each side, she'd be clean 2x2. That's the only turn off for her, but for being a nice breeding doe for commercial, market kids or even possibly being able to produce clean teated kids for showing is a great possability. 

My husband said today he doesn't want to sell her. When he was sooooo set on wanting to sell her...I have no idea what we're going to do! :hair:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

AWESOME JOB to all of you. You must be so proud of your kids and the goats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> AWESOME JOB to all of you. You must be so proud of your kids and the goats.


Thanks Roger! I am very very proud of them! It's been a lot of fun, and they have done such a great job with their goats this year  
They have a show tomorrow which will most likely be their last show as I don't know if anymore around us, most are getting ready for state fair now. I wish we were going, I hear it's awesome - I believe your there 3 days, and after the show each day they do fun stuff for the kids. But it's something I'd have to save up to do <food, hotel, gas, registration fee, etc.>, so our goal next year is State Fair, fingers crossed!


----------

